# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Xειροποίητα παιχνίδια για τα μπατζι μου

## stephan

Αυτά είναι μερικά από τα παιχνίδια που έχω φτιάξει με απλά υλικά για τα δυο μπατζι μου  :Jumping0011: . 
[IMG=http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/7268/86355576.jpg][/IMG]


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
[IMG=http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/7697/67798713.jpg][/IMG]


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



[IMG=http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/6373/41087611.jpg][/IMG]


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
[IMG=http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/4986/84211220.jpg][/IMG]


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Anestisko

ειναι δημιουργικα δεν λεω....αλλα προσπαθησε να δημιουργησεις παιχνιδακια και με καποιο αλλο υλικο εκτος των καλαμακιων!
μπραβω που ασχολεισε!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Μου αρεσουν παρα πολυ! Ιδιαιτερα το τελευταιο! Μπραβο! Συνεχισε ετσι  :winky:

----------


## moutro

Είναι πάρα πολύ ωραία ομως θα σου πρότεινα για ασφάλεια να αντικαταστήσεις το σύρμα με κορδινι, σχοινί, νήμα, δέρμα κάτι άλλο τελοσπάντων για να εχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο απο τραυματισμούς

----------


## stephan

Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά λογία και τις συμβουλές σας παιδιά. Το σύρμα το έχω ήδη αντικαταστήσει με σπάγκο εκτός από τα σημεία που καλύπτεται. Ανέστη έχεις δίκιο, όντως δεν υπάρχει μεγάλη ποικιλία αλλά είναι μια πρόχειρη, πρώτη προσπάθεια και δεν έχω σκοπό να μείνω σε μόνο αυτά. Τώρα έχω αρχίσει να φτιάχνω ένα σταντ για να περνάν την ώρα τους εκτός κλούβιου.

----------

